# Bluetooth mouse nolonger works after update - HIDD gone

## TrevorCampbell

I have just done an "emerge --update world" and now my bluetooth mouse does not work at all.  HIDD which seemed to be the deamon that supported the bluetooth mouse has disappeared and I can't find any info on how to get bluetooth mouse to work.

"hcitool scan" finds the mouse (sometimes) but what do I do next??

----------

## piroko

I have this exact same problem... And I too have yet to find a solution  :Sad: 

----------

## piroko

Fixed it. Add the old-daemons use flag to net-wireless/bluez-utils and hidd is back. I wonder what the "new" method for connecting to a mouse is supposed to be...

----------

## rada

a bit late, but according to the emerge info this is how they do it: http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/Services

----------

## axelmasok

Yes this has ticked me off for hours.

I have tried to get my logitech bt mouse connected without hidd and can't work it out.

The Bluez website/wiki and documentation on the "new way" is BS.

I have resorted to enabling the old-daemons USE flag so I can connect the mouse using:

hidd --search

Has anyone worked out how to do this any other way? I noticed OpenSUSE has a GIU called Kinputwizard.

http://en.opensuse.org/Bluetooth/kinputwizard

Why is it always so hard to connect devices?? Kdebluetooth is next to useless for anything other than browsing and pairing devices.

----------

## dr0bz

the issue still not solved? just updated to 3.22 and cannot use my mouse anymore. Without hidd it is not working:-(

----------

## rada

did you read the post?  add old-daemons to your use flags.

----------

## dr0bz

 :Smile: 

i red the post. and i'm using the old daemons. Tutorials of the new bluez-api are poor but they are saying that it should work on the new way without the hidd daemon for e.x.. If I wasn't clear: did somebody got the hid devices running without these daemons?

----------

## agnitio

The new way is to use e.g. kbluetoothd to manage connections. I don't know the gnome equivalent but I'm sure there is one.

I like that dbus use is spreading, but it's sad that the old hidd has to go, it's great for when you don't want a graphical environment just to manage your bluetooth connection. I hope there will come a new CLI that works as well as hidd with the new system.

----------

## axelmasok

I managed to get bluez running without "oldaemons" using kbluetooth/kdebluetooth but was way too unreliable.

After a certain amount of time (random) the mouse/keyboard would stop working and would need the service restarted /etc/init.d/bluetooth to get them back.

I went back to hidd and the other old daemons. Not looking back.

The only interesting thing I found in my logs was:

hald-addon-keyb[8482]: segfault at 00000000fffffff8 rip 00002adb3efc10e5 rsp 00007fff6beb46a0 error

----------

## gron

If you don't want to add the old-daemons use flag, here's how I managed to get my mouse working with bluez 3.36:

1)  Update the script below with the MAC address of your device (script shamelessly copied from the bluez wiki) - create_device.py:

```

#!/usr/bin/python

import dbus

bus = dbus.SystemBus()

# service activation

bmgr = dbus.Interface(bus.get_object('org.bluez','/org/bluez'),'org.bluez.Manager')

bus_id = bmgr.ActivateService('input')

imgr = dbus.Interface(bus.get_object(bus_id,'/org/bluez/input'),'org.bluez.input.Manager')

# device creation

path = imgr.CreateDevice('XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX')

idev = dbus.Interface(bus.get_object(bus_id,path),'org.bluez.input.Device')

# host initiated connection

idev.Connect()

```

2)  Run the script, pressed the blue button on the mouse to tell it to connect and

3)  Hey presto!

4)  Then in Bluetooth preferences the mouse appears in the 'Bonded Devices' list.  I set it up as trusted.

5)  Now on a reboot my mouse is working.

This is all following an emerge of bluez-libs, bluez-utils and bluez-gnome as per the Gentoo bluetooth guide.  I'm guessing that all of this should be able to be accomplished from the gnome bluetooth manager but it didn't seem to be playing ball...

Gron.

----------

## chris...

problem

```
dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "ActivateService" with signature "s" on interface "org.bluez.Manager" doesn't exist
```

 *Quote:*   

>  Then in Bluetooth preferences the mouse appears in the 'Bonded Devices' list. 

 

where is this? kbluetooth4?

----------

## chris...

deleting the files in /var/lib/bluetooth made the application work

that command line stuff still doesn't work

----------

## jiri.tyr

If you have difficulties to get your mouse working with the net-wireless/bluez, have a look at this howto:

http://sidux.com/index.php?module=pnWikka&tag=hwBluetooth

You can find the script simple-agent and test-device in the package in distfiles (/usr/portage/distfiles/bluez-4.xx.tar.gz).

Once your mouse is working, it works even after the restart (it needs probably just the bluetooth init script started).

If you wanna use the latest version of bluez (4.41), you can download a patch for the ebuild here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=192141

----------

## 199599

The how-to you posted works like a charm jiri.tyr, thanks a bunch!  :Very Happy: 

Hopefully bluez will stay functional a while this time...    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Raistlin

Hi,

do you have an alternative link? the one to the sidix page you've posted does not work anymore   :Crying or Very sad: 

thanks!

R

----------

## 199599

The guide has been relocated in their wiki.

----------

## chojin

I managed to reconnect my DiNovo keyboard and media pad using this how-to. however, i can't seem to connect my Dinovo Laser Mouse (which doesn't need authentication):

I can get the mouse to be a trusted device, but I can't actually connect to it, hence it is not working:

This is what I get trying the last step of the howto:

```
# dbus-send --system --dest=org.bluez --print-reply /org/bluez/6584/hci0/dev_00_07_61_34_3F_CB org.bluez.Input.Connect

Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Connect" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.Input" doesn't exist
```

Also 'test-device list' doesn't list the device, until I move the mouse a bit.. After that it is listed as you can see here (last device):

```
# /tmp/bluez-4.39/test/test-device list

dbus.Array([dbus.ObjectPath('/org/bluez/6584/hci0/dev_00_01_E3_3C_3A_11'), dbus.ObjectPath('/org/bluez/6584/hci0/dev_00_07_A4_9F_5A_AE'), dbus.ObjectPath('/org/bluez/6584/hci0/dev_00_23_45_41_8E_CF'), dbus.ObjectPath('/org/bluez/6584/hci0/dev_00_07_61_34_A7_49'), dbus.ObjectPath('/org/bluez/6584/hci0/dev_00_07_61_33_DC_84'), dbus.ObjectPath('/org/bluez/6584/hci0/dev_00_07_61_34_3F_CB')], signature=dbus.Signature('o'))
```

And it disappears again after a few seconds..But trying to connect works neither when it is listed or when it isn't listed.

----------

## Moze

i had the same problem (also with the dinovo mouse). I got a little bit further. 

The Problem that there is no connect-method with that siganture was resolved when I rialized I had a typo in the path. I didn't use captial letters for the hex numbers of the bt-addrss...

But the actual connect still remained problematic. But it succeeds within a short time-slot after a "hcitool scan" after pushing the connect button under the mouse.

So now I am so far that "cat /dev/mouse1" writes out the usual junk when moving the mouse (even after reboot without any interaction).

Sad enough: the mouse-cursor in X remains quite unimpressed by that

----------

## Moze

ok. the last issue was something completly different (my X-server installation was also corrupted by the updated)

So for me it's now working  :Smile: 

----------

## chojin

It works now for me too. I only had to start up bluetooth-applet, en choose "Setup a new device" from the menu. Scan for and then connect with my mouse.. And it works.. Sometimes the solution is too easy, that it becomes hard  :Smile: 

----------

